# Feahter



## Fiammetta (10 Maggio 2017)

Caro [MENTION=5277]feather[/MENTION] ti scrivo 
Siccome perplesso invece di esser il mago del computer e dell'informatica e sue estensioni   è  dati alla mano una "sola" del computer ect...ect..ect
Mi fai il favore di rimediare al caos che si è   generato senza sapere manco come ? :rofl:
Hai mp di [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION]  ( grazie ) che spiega


----------



## Nocciola (10 Maggio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Caro @_feather_ ti scrivo
> Siccome perplesso invece di esser il mago del computer e dell'informatica e sue estensioni   è  dati alla mano una "sola" del computer ect...ect..ect
> Mi fai il favore di rimediare al caos che si è   generato senza sapere manco come ? :rofl:
> Hai mp di @_Skorpio_  ( grazie ) che spiega


.
Ma chi quello che legge gli mp e ne fa di ogni nel sottobosco :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Ma chi quello che legge gli mp e ne fa di ogni nel sottobosco :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Si quello 
 il massimo che può fare è  premere il bottone sbagliato e disintegrare il forum :rotfl:
Per il resto non ci capisce una mazza 

:carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (10 Maggio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si quello
> il massimo che può fare è  premere il bottone sbagliato e disintegrare il forum :rotfl:
> Per il resto non ci capisce una mazza
> 
> :carneval:


.
Se penso al casino di Luglio mi viene da ridere per quante stronzate sono state scritte

Dopodichè [MENTION=5277]feather[/MENTION] ho lo stesso problema di Fiammetta


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Se penso al casino di Luglio mi viene da ridere per quante stronzate sono state scritte
> 
> Dopodichè [MENTION=5277]feather[/MENTION] ho lo stesso problema di Fiammetta


Buah buah buah buah:rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (10 Maggio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Caro [MENTION=5277]feather[/MENTION] ti scrivo
> Siccome perplesso invece di esser il mago del computer e dell'informatica e sue estensioni   è  dati alla mano una "sola" del computer ect...ect..ect
> Mi fai il favore di rimediare al caos che si è   generato senza sapere manco come ? :rofl:
> Hai mp di [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION]  ( grazie ) che spiega


Prego :rotfl:

È sempre con incommensurabile piacere che smutando le presunte sconfinate capacità altrui :rotfl:

Mai fare troppo grandi i grandi, ne troppo piccoli i piccoli


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Prego :rotfl:
> 
> È sempre con incommensurabile piacere che smutando le presunte sconfinate capacità altrui :rotfl:
> 
> Mai fare troppo grandi i grandi, ne troppo piccoli i piccoli


Ma pensa te ora mi hanno dato un verde è il sistema manco mi fa vedere :rotfl:
Ringrazio chi lo ha fatto utente x ( ah ah ah ah)


----------



## Nocciola (10 Maggio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma pensa te ora mi hanno dato un verde è il sistema manco mi fa vedere :rotfl:
> Ringrazio chi lo ha fatto utente x ( ah ah ah ah)


Io


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io


Ah ah ah mi scrive un "utente" ha approvato :rotfl:
Sticazzi mo  vi do a tutti del Voi 
Sto morendo dal ridere :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (10 Maggio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma pensa te ora mi hanno dato un verde è il sistema manco mi fa vedere :rotfl:
> Ringrazio chi lo ha fatto utente x ( ah ah ah ah)





farfalla ha detto:


> Io


È il piacere del bondage... 

È come ricevere un bacio sul collo o una delicata Palpatina nei paesi Bassi, e non sapere chi te l'ha data..

Secondo me lo ha fatto apposta x farti provare quel piacere...

Purtroppo tanta attenzione non viene ripagata da adeguati riconoscimenti.... È un peccato..

Davvero peccato non cogliere queste sofisticate sfumature...


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È il piacere del bondage...
> 
> È come ricevere un bacio sul collo o una delicata Palpatina nei paesi Bassi, e non sapere chi te l'ha data..
> 
> ...


Mio wa 
" ma che hai combinato :rofl:?
Sua risposta 
"Boh" :rotfl: è  inquietante


----------



## Nocciola (10 Maggio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mio wa
> " ma che hai combinato :rofl:?
> Sua risposta
> "Boh" :rotfl:* è  inquietante*


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (10 Maggio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> "Boh" :rotfl: è  inquietante


Di cose inquietanti che ho "visto" da quando son iscritto qui, questa al confronto è "una giacchettata"


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Di cose inquietanti che ho "visto" da quando son iscritto qui, questa al confronto è "una giacchettata"


A me fa morire dal ridere quando risponde così :rotfl: 
Quando le chiedo 
" o Perpli come stai ?" Domanda usuale tra i conoscenti 
Sua risposta " normale " 
Inquietante 2 :rofl:


----------



## Skorpio (10 Maggio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> A me fa morire dal ridere quando risponde così :rotfl:
> Quando le chiedo
> " o Perpli come stai ?" Domanda usuale tra i conoscenti
> Sua risposta " normale "
> Inquietante 2 :rofl:


:rotfl:
Ora che arriva la bella stagione un giorno o l'altro inforco la moto e ci vado a bere un cappuccino alla Spézzzziaa ..:mexican:


----------



## Nocciola (10 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> Ora che arriva la bella stagione un giorno o l'altro inforco la moto e ci vado a bere un cappuccino alla Spézzzziaa ..:mexican:


.
Se non lo trovi puoi mettere un biglietto anonimo nella cassetta della posta
Tanto ci è abituato:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (10 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Se non lo trovi puoi mettere un biglietto anonimo nella cassetta della posta
> Tanto ci è abituato:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ah sì.. pero' io porto i pantaloni, non la gonna.. gli andrò bene uguale?? :rotfl:

gli lascio le istruzioni su come si leggono gli MP :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> Ora che arriva la bella stagione un giorno o l'altro inforco la moto e ci vado a bere un cappuccino alla Spézzzziaa ..:mexican:


Bravo :rofl:


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Maggio 2017)

[MENTION=5277]feather[/MENTION] GRAZIEEEEEE ( di esistere)


----------



## Nocciola (11 Maggio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> @_feather_ GRAZIEEEEEE ( di esistere)


quoto


----------

